# Dargel 23 Kat, 25 Kat, shallow sport x3, or shoal water 23 cat



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Need help on choosing a boat that can do deep sea an shallow as well, how shallow can the 23, 25 Kat go vs x3 an 23 cat!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Shoalwater cat can go offshore when its slick but it doesnt like a swell. It will eat chop but not a spaced out swell. The Dargel Kat or Shallow Sport X3 are built more with offshore in mind.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

X2 on what leadhead said. X3 and Dargel are your best boat for offshore, be ready to spend $75k + for a nicely rigged one.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's kinda where I'm Stuck at with these two boats! However, I like the 23/25ft dargel Kat cause it seems they go a little shallower, an run faster as well!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You should test drive them both. I dont think there is much difference in draft between the X3 and the Dargel.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Test drive the 23kat an enjoyed it. Got out of 8-10 inches of water, but wonder if there would be a difference from the 25 ft Kat! As for the X3, I haven't demoed it but seems like it's around 500Lbs heavier that the dargel 25! So I think it wouldn't have better hole shot than the dargel.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

When you get one let me know as I am still wanting to do an awesome system in either one of those ! It would be our first on either a big dargel or an X3. 
www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

They offered me a fusion radio at dargel with woofer an amp


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Search Fusion radios on here..

I dont think you will make a mistake by choosing either of these boats. Those boats are BIG so I would go for MAX HP if you do get one. That should help jump right out of the hole.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's what also debating between the suzuki 250ss, 250 SHO, an the 300 etech or the murcury 300 4 stroke! The only thing is that I don t like that the mercury weighs so much!! That why I like the SHO


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

My buddy has a 250 SHO with a TRP lower unit on a 25 KAT. Not sure of the exact numbers but that boat does excellent for hole shot. I will get him to post some numbers on here.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Reeldeal16 said:


> That's what also debating between the suzuki 250ss, 250 SHO, an the 300 etech or the murcury 300 4 stroke! The only thing is that I don t like that the mercury weighs so much!! That why I like the SHO


Dont get the suzuki 250ss unless you will be primarily using it for offshore. Great motors and very efficient, they just lack the initial punch out of the hole that you get from a SHO or ETEC. Same thing with the Verado b/c its too heavy. Our 25 KAT has a 250 SHO w/ TRP lower unit and Ive maxed it out around 57mph. Loaded down for fishing I can run low 50's. But the TRP cuts down on top end speed. Im not a speed guy so hole shot meant more to me, hence the TRP. Ive riden on 25 KATS with all of the above motors and liked the Yammi the best overall. Im happy to answer any questions you might have.:cheers:


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I have ridden on both - The Shallow Sport 25 X3 has a better ride in rough water, it is just dryer and more stable - especially on rough water turns. The X3 drafts less, has a better finish out, more storage, and it gets up shallower. Dargel makes a good boat though and their 25 Kat is about 5-7 mph faster. Go drive them both and try and get on a Dargel Kat with the nida-core decking upgrade-it will help the comparison. With either boat you decide to go with, get the Yamaha 250 SHO for the hole shot over any other 300 4-stroke. A TRP on any boat always helps it perform better shallower. Unless you know someone special, putting one on a new engine will void the warranty. Have Fun Test Driving!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the 411! Every bit of information helps in buying either or! Now the problem is choosing the one x3 or dargel! Which ever gives me more for the money now!


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

It took me a while to finally pull a trigger on a boat. During that time in search of the right boat for me, I got to demo 3 different 23' Kats, 1 25' Kat, and 1 x3. 

The Dargels are nice, but I think the x3 has the Dargels number on everything but speed. I did not end up with either one, but if all of them are in your price range, and you are ok with the size (the x3 is a BIG boat), then a X3 with a 250 SHO would be my first choice. The 23' Kat with the 250 SHO was the sportiest of the bunch though.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Reeldeal16 said:


> That's what also debating between the suzuki 250ss, 250 SHO, an the 300 etech or the murcury 300 4 stroke! The only thing is that I don t like that the mercury weighs so much!! That why I like the SHO


Don't discount the new G2 e-tec. It's gonna be a player! They can be ordered now for fall I think?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if you have seen it or not but we are selling our 2014 Dargel 250 Kat HDX demo. It's hard loaded, you won't have a 10-12 week wait, and the discount takes some of the sting out. We offer financing and accept trade-ins. Let me know if you are interested in learning more about the 250 Kat.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1025449&highlight=kat


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

I know it sounds odd but I have run the 250 Kat with all the motors mentioned as well as the Mercury 250 Pro XS. It seems that the weight, torque, and the amount of setback on the Verado actually seems to benefit the 250 Kat. I think the SHO may be fastest option for a 250HP four stroke however if you want speeds in the mid 50's. Fastest I have seen with the 250 Pro Verado is 52 loaded to fish with 80 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> I'm not sure if you have seen it or not but we are selling our 2014 Dargel 250 Kat HDX demo. It's hard loaded, you won't have a 10-12 week wait, and the discount takes some of the sting out. We offer financing and accept trade-ins. Let me know if you are interested in learning more about the 250 Kat.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1025449&highlight=kat


Wow! Beautiful boat! What extras does it have an also what size motor! I would like some more information on it!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> I know it sounds odd but I have run the 250 Kat with all the motors mentioned as well as the Mercury 250 Pro XS. It seems that the weight, torque, and the amount of setback on the Verado actually seems to benefit the 250 Kat. I think the SHO may be fastest option for a 250HP four stroke however if you want speeds in the mid 50's. Fastest I have seen with the 250 Pro Verado is 52 loaded to fish with 80 gallons of fuel.


Thanks for the detailed info, I think I am gonna go for that SHO 250, I like that it's light as well an has lots of torque an speed! I just don't like that there has been lots of lower unit problems with them from what I've heard but I guess that's a chance you have to take with any motor!


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

2014 250 Kat Demo is sold, congratulations and thank you to Terry and family! 

Ordering the 2015 demo today, the first 2015 250 HDX Kat for stock is ready, should be here later this week!


----------

